# HTC Wildfire S release in India ?



## aloysiustany (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anybody have any information on when HTC Wildfire S will be released in India and the cost?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HTC Wildfire S release in India*

huh? i thought HTC has released Wildfire S so you posted the details. wrong thread.

Wildfire S should get launched by May. & pricing should be 11-12k if you follow the current trend. as similar mobiles are already selling for sub10k.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HTC Wildfire S release in India*

^^ I disagree. The Incredible S is already up for preorders on Flipkart with release date in last week of March. So I think it is just a matter of couple of days before it is put up on preorder.

Also, I am guessing the price to be about 18k (or atleast 15k) when it is up for pre-orders.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HTC Wildfire S release in India*

HTC is known for overpricing..not like SE but yes they do over price their products initially....nobody knows why,....maybe coz of the built quality  and their UI......

P>S:


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HTC Wildfire S release in India*



pauldmps said:


> Also, I am guessing the price to be about 18k (or atleast 15k) when it is up for pre-orders.



midrange mobile for 18k? i doubt it'll even be able to sell a single piece. Galaxy SL already is priced at ~18.5k & comes with superior config. 

Wildfire S config is more like Optimus One. so if O1 cost 10k, WS should sell for 12k at max. preorder price or just MRP, 15k is nobrainer.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2011)

No...HTC hasn't launched it in India till yet...But we can expect it soon,i guess within a month or so as HTC has already launched Incredible S and hopefully it will launch Wildfire S in a month or so


----------

